# What breed is this goat?



## micole (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 18, 2016)

Looks like Nigerian Dwarf to me.

The doe in the background on the last pic has a pretty good udder. I don't think a Pygmy would have that.


----------



## micole (Sep 18, 2016)

And this goat???


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 18, 2016)

Greetings @micole and welcome to BYH. Those are some nice looking goats. I'm guessing you're asking about the smaller white spotted ones as those seem to be prominent in each pic. They look like Nigerian Dwarfs to me... wrong "shape" for Pygmies, and too small (with horns) to really be a mini mix. I can't really see the larger goats to make any sort of guess. Is this a test/quiz? How'd I do?  

Are these yours, or you're considering buying them? Anyway, glad you joined the forum! Browse around the threads and make yourself at home! Our resident Pygmy pro would be @frustratedearthmother  We have a number of Nigie pros, just to name a few: @OneFineAcre @animalmom @Goat Whisperer @Southern by choice and there are quite a few other Nigie owners as well as goat owners in general!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 18, 2016)

Could be Nigerians, Nigerian crosses.... they may have pygmy in them.  
They are nice looking goats though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome glad you joined us, cute goats!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't see anything in the group that look pure pygmy to me - but they are CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 24, 2016)

Look like Nigerian Dwarfs.


----------

